# Congratulations, TUGBrian!



## SueDonJ (Nov 23, 2015)

More than 24 hours ago Brian posted here that he'd written a review for a trip last week.  In that review he mentioned that he'd gotten married and the trip was their honeymoon.

:whoopie:

But really?  That's not how some of us TUGgers announce good news!

I hope he's not so shy that this earns me a trip to the Penalty Box, but I think this is big news and folks will want to send the happy couple some good wishes.  So congratulations to both of you, Brian, and best wishes for many, many happy years of married life!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 23, 2015)

haha...no its fine...I dont mind.  I just wasnt going to make a public post about it is all!

Yes I got married last week...thank you for the kind words...we really enjoyed frenchmans cove...and do not like coming home to 40degree weather in florida!

and since we all love pictures...


----------



## LisaH (Nov 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> haha...no its fine...I dont mind.  I just wasnt going to make a public post about it is all!
> 
> Yes I got married last week...thank you for the kind words...we really enjoyed frenchmans cove...and do not like coming home to 40degree weather in florida!
> 
> and since we all love pictures...



Congrats Brian!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulatons!  Love the picture.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 23, 2015)

So I guess she's a TUG Lifetime Member too?  Congrats! I'm surprised there wasn't even a mention on the TUG Lounge but now you know we'll be reading those reviews more closely. Wishing you many years of happiness and vacation!


----------



## presley (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations! Thanks for posting the pic. It's gorgeous!


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats Brian!  Also nice to hear you had a good trip and enjoyed the resort!


----------



## LisaH (Nov 23, 2015)

I just read the review. Curious to know if you made it to St John and BVI? If so, did you enjoy the trips?


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahhhhh. That's awesome.  Congratulations Brian!


----------



## happymum (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations! Great way to make sure that we scour all areas of the site!


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats!  Best wishes to you both!


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 23, 2015)

Has the rescission period already passed?


----------



## epcmart (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations..your beard looks even better than mine..and yes I meant beard not Bride..she is absolutely gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elan (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Brian!


----------



## Gracey (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations!   What a beautiful picture of both of you!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2015)

Let me add my Congrats to you both! Wishing you many happy years together!!

Dave


----------



## travs2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations to you Brian and your beautiful bride.  Many years of happiness to you both!  Wonderful photo!


----------



## silentg (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Brian! You are much younger than I pictured you in my mind. Here's to many years of wedded bliss!
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 23, 2015)

ha, im actually 40...but the beard makes me look younger in the pic (mostly because it doesnt show all the grey) =)

Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## lamb (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats!  Beautiful photo!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulation to the Happy Honeymoon Couple. Wishing you Joy, Happiness, Peace, Love and many, many wonderful travel experiences.


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Congratulations!!!!*

Very nice picture.  You both look very happy.

Anne


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulaions, Brian! May your joys be many, your problems few. 

Something I learned along the way...if you hit a rough spot, know that things will get better if you want them to. Many people, in this world of disposables, consider marriages to be in the same category. I don't believe that. I think love and marriage are for the long term.

Fern


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes best wishes for you both.
So which one of you does the travel planning for the two of you ?


----------



## wackymother (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations, you two lovebirds!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 23, 2015)

That IS a NICE picture-----Congrats!!


----------



## AriMorgan (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations. Awesome picture!

:whoopie:


----------



## Tank (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats !
                      Enjoy !


----------



## Carol C (Nov 23, 2015)

My goodness the photo is lovely...reminds me of something from "Gone With the Wind"! For fun you might want to play with it, getting it in sepia tone and putting it into an antique frame. Enjoy your honeymoon...and congrats to you Brian and your lovely new Mrs!


----------



## mclyne (Nov 23, 2015)

What a lovely photo!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats Brian, I love your wedding pic


----------



## susieq (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 23, 2015)

Best Wishes!


----------



## LynnW (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Brian! What a great picture.

Lynn


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations, great picture. Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## klpca (Nov 23, 2015)

Well done Brian! Congratulations and many wishes for a happy marriage.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations.   Beautiful pic.  Hope she wasn't too cold.

Tracey


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 23, 2015)

All the best, Brian. Wishing you both a long and happy union. Congrats, Dude!

Jim


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations to you and your lovely bride.  May you enjoy many more trips together!


----------



## lynne (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely couple - Congratulations to a long and very happy life together.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 23, 2015)

thanks again folks...its humbling to see so many comments!

the picture is just one of the ones on the "preview" for the company that took the photos at the wedding, apparently we arent due to see the final photos for weeks now...I guess they all get retouched or whatever to make them look nicer.

maybe they can add some hair to my bald spot =)


----------



## RonB (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats and many happy years to you both ~ Ron


----------



## mpizza (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations and best wishes for a lifetime of happiness!

Maria


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Brian! Best wishes to you and your new wife! Thanks for sharing the picture, it's lovely. Hope you enjoy many travel adventures together in the years to come!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 23, 2015)

*I'm so glad this was shared!*

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## RFW (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats!!  Life is better done as a duo!!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations and Best Wishes


----------



## jackio (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely picture. Wishing you a life of love and happiness.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations.  You and your bride make a beautiful couple.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 23, 2015)

What a wonderful surprise! Best news I've heard all day! That's a beautiful picture and I hope you'll share more pictures when you get them. Sounds like you had a great honeymoon.

Best wishes for a long & happy life together.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> ha, im actually 40...but the beard makes me look younger in the pic (mostly because it doesnt show all the grey) =)
> 
> Thank you for all the kind words!


Congratulations to you and your bride.  What a romantic picture of both of you.


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 23, 2015)

What fantastic news! Best wishes!


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations to you and your bride.  Wishing you many years of happiness together.  Lovely pic.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Brian and your beautiful bride! 


~Diane


PS; if you think 40 is chilly then its a good job you don't live up here -that would be a heat wave at this time of year -but maybe it would melt our nearly 2 feet of snow!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 24, 2015)

again, so many thanks for the comments...its overwhelming!

and yes 40 is cold, i live in florida for a reason! =)


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 24, 2015)

Seeing this kinda late, but still wanted to wish you the best!  Congrats!

I was tempted to make a joke about a 'swinging' time, but had second thoughts, LOL.  Seriously, it's a great photo--very romantic.


----------



## Dori (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations, Brian! You and your beautiful bride look wonderful!

Dori


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 24, 2015)

Brian,
Congratulations.
Live long and prosper.
Jack


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you all =)


----------



## Steve (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations!  That's awesome news!

Best wishes always,

Steve


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations!  Wishing you and your bride a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Elli (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations, Brian, and best wishes to both of you !!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations Brian and to your wife!  May you be blessed with much happiness.


----------



## decadude (Nov 24, 2015)

*congrats*

congrats dood

:whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats, Brian!


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations and Best Wishes!


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Wonderful news!  Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 25, 2015)

*Congratulations!*

What a great photo of you both!  Wishing you a lifetime of joy!


----------



## heathpack (Nov 25, 2015)

Aw, total congratulations!


----------



## Nancy (Nov 25, 2015)

Congrats to both of you.

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations.   (Just had my computer returned from repair.)


----------



## Polly Metallic (Nov 28, 2015)

What exciting news! Best wishes for a wonderful life together!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 28, 2015)

*Congratulations & Best Wishes.*




SueDonJ said:


> Congratulations, TUGBrian!


Excellent !

Wishing you years & years of contentment & satisfaction together. 

All the best to you both. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Paumavista (Nov 28, 2015)

*Congratulations*

Beautiful pictures - sounds like you picked a great honeymoon location as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2015)

thank you all again for the well wishes, such kind folks on here =)


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> thank you all again for the well wishes, such kind folks on here =)



Brain, where are the honeymoon pictures?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2015)

I posted some photos in the frenchmans cove review page of the balcony and iguanas on the beach =)


----------



## taterhed (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats Brian.

 Hope your spouse understands how much we all appreciate what you do.... I'm sure she's already jealous of all the time you put in on TUG

 Wishes for many years of bliss...


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 29, 2015)

What a beautiful place to get married. 
Many people have their ceremonies at Wyndham Bluebeard's BeachClub right on the beach. 
Magical!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> I posted some photos in the frenchmans cove review page of the balcony and iguanas on the beach =)



Thanks Brian for sharing your photos.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats on your marriage Brian.

Suzanne


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 29, 2015)

Congratulations to you both. 
LOVE your photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkp


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome Brian!  Congrats! 

Beautiful photo.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 1, 2015)

Ohhh...to be only 40 again.  Congrats Brian.  Best wishes.

Brian


----------



## Jennie (Dec 1, 2015)

Wishing both of you a long happy and healthy life together. 
And of course many great timeshare vacations.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats and best wishes for many, many years of marital bliss!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 2, 2015)

again thank you all for such kind words!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 2, 2015)

Best Wishes ... to both of you.

As a local bartender working near my favorite timeshare in FLL told me Thanksgiving 2014 about his upcoming 1st marriage planned for Jan 2015 at age 43 ... he was actually BEAMING with happiness ... telling me if he had married 10 years earlier, if would NOT have been to the "_right_" woman.

Last week when I saw him, he truly was a happy, married man and showing me his wedding ring proudly.

Wishing you both "Many Happy Years!"....


----------



## tropical1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Beautiful picture!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations and Best Wishes!


----------



## m61376 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just saw the thread- congrats to you and your lovely bride!!


----------

